# vBulletin 3.8.0



## David Pence (Jan 11, 2009)

I've updated the site to vBulletin 3.8.0, which of course offers a host of new features I feel everyone will find useful.

I also upgraded the 'blog code to 2.0.

I've also noticed that several of the past updates have resulted in missing images due to the fact that we use a customization of the default style. I'll need to work on creating a new set up images to blend in with our customary green color scheme.

Have fun!


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, that's why the board was down for a small while  

Here is a list of some of the new features:


Social group discussions
Social group categories
Private message sorting and filtering
Private message history
Quick edit for newer types of content (visitor messages and picture comments)
Social group icons
Social group transfers
Private message quick reply
Private message throttling (limit messages sent over a time period)
Private message reporting
Profile privacy (limit blocks to a subset of users)
Lightbox navigation
Dismissible notices

It seems that the vB Dev team doesn't sleep


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 13, 2009)

Plus it just seems all... new.
I can't put my hand on it, but it's like the very code of the forum is alive!

I like it!


----------

